# What is this unit?



## speedtoys (Sep 17, 2008)

Here is a URL to a photo I took:

http://gallery.me.com/gemohler#10001...&bgcolor=black


A restaraunt near me..or the owner..approached me and asked if I wanted it.

$700.

All of the doors open cleanly..no major rust anywhere, inside is clean..although some surface rust..and the smell of burger grease.  Hasnt been used as a smoker in forever.

Will take front photos tomorrow.

But..OMG..$700?  (and I have access to welding hardware for mods)


The firebox as seen here, and a higher section on the other end, could, and have been used as simple charcoal BBQs.

The center area has 4 shelves for smokin stuff.


----------



## richtee (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks like a fuggered up Lang, kinda. Warming box at the wrong end? Prolly almost worth it in scrap and the trailer eh?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 17, 2008)

Only $700.  That would be a good deal if its in good shape.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 17, 2008)

Speedtoys
The link you posted I can not veiw, but I am quite interested in veiwing it. Can you post it in a different format? Thanks!


----------



## speedtoys (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.speedtoys.com/~gemohler/IMG_0003.JPG


----------



## richtee (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmmm seems it would be hard to load too  ;{)


----------



## mossymo (Sep 17, 2008)

Firebox, smoker and then a warmer unit..... tough to tell of the value, I keep having to turn my head sideways !!! But thanks for getting a pic posted I could veiw.....


----------



## speedtoys (Sep 17, 2008)

Why is that?  I couldnt get a front photo..the building was being painted and stuff was there.

But..that firebox opens from the top like my itty bitty home unit does, just the air vent seals better than mine, and the whole side opens to clean out, unlike mine.


----------



## richtee (Sep 17, 2008)

It seems to want to sit on a wall instead of the ground?   LOL!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 17, 2008)

Speedtoys
Give it it a try on negotiating and let the seller know you will pay X if the pigeon droppings are included !!!

If it were in my area I would be interested, anything can be modified if need be.....


----------



## capt dan (Sep 17, 2008)

weird design, Carefull when ya open it, something might come flying out and growl at ya!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The design of it makes me wonder if it is a fuel hog.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 17, 2008)

Pay the $700, get some new tires, drag it home and give it some love! Ya ever see the movie Christine? Well there ya go, just hope it doesn't start killin people
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...  I can see beauty and potential under the pigeon shizzle!


----------



## speedtoys (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok..heres a more complete image set.

Sorry I screwed up one photo.


It will at the very least (beyond a cleaning and some basic refresh of some trim)..require rails for tuning plates, the vent tubes need extended down, and some fireplace seal on the doors, which are all straight and even up with the body nicely.

Flicker Images:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/2880466...7607348866648/


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 18, 2008)

Dude, that is a diamond in the rough! Get it... Plus you will take more pride in it if you fix it up yourself! Does it come with the 55 gallon drum also LOL? I love the setup on that beast, go get it!


----------



## speedtoys (Sep 18, 2008)

All joking aside..what about the setup do you like?

Im not a seasoned..or even LIGHTLY experienced smoker to be able to tell the good from the not so good.

Thanks..


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 18, 2008)

Well first of it looks similar to the design of this pit except for the fire box is on the other side and the one you found has a trailer. The one you found seems to be built much more heavy duty than this one which sells for I believe around $4000.00.



I can't say for sure because I can't really see the inside flow design but these are all things that can be fixed or modified/tweaked with some light work if there is a problem! The far end could be used as a warming area depending on the plate setup. I like the middle rack area! It all really depends on the flow design on the inside and the distribution of heat/smoke! It doesn't look like it would have alot of heat loss being that it is very heavy and the fire box looks to be the right size to handle it!


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like a hybrid vertical/horizontal ?reverse flow. I doubt it is a brand per se, but rather a custom built job. I am inclined to think it has potential, but I have access to a complete farm shop with all the metal working and welding equipment I would need to make it right (if not the know how). If the funds are there and you would or could make any needed mods, I'd go for it.


----------



## speedtoys (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks..your words go a long way.

The steel is thick.

It is 2x thick on the doors.

The inside portal from the firebox to the first cooking area, is wide open..so it needs a baffle and plates.  

The center box sides go down to about 1/2 way into the lower chamber.

I was thinking also about extending the center box vent all the way down, with adjustable vents on that extended tube, to regulate temperatures at each shelf level.

Im not sure..because ive never used anything this big..how much heat gets all the way to the box on the farrrrr end.  But im sure some DOES.


Im in a beginning welding class, a buddy of mine does nice gas/tig/mig welding, and will go in on me with it..and of course weld for free.  A third person I work with may go in as a third.

I think it'll work..but comments/ideas like yours, truly are a huge help.


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 18, 2008)

It looks like you have 2 stacks, one on the center box and one at the far end from the burn box so I don't think you will have a problem getting it up to temp it should draft the heat/smoke all the way across the smoker without a problem. Sounds like you have a pretty good idea of how these things work and all of the connections to make it happen! Good Luck!!!


----------



## speedtoys (Sep 18, 2008)

Is being able to partially close one of the drafts or the other key to determining which area is what temp when you have more than one?


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, but it looks like those stacks are pretty small in diameter so it shouldn't be to much of a problem. The whole thing looks like it will hold temps real well! I am curious as to how the fire box is setup? I see the top side lid there, it looks like you can do some direct heat grilling also?


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey Speedtoys, did you get it?


----------



## speedtoys (Sep 20, 2008)

---

Yes, either side could be used for direct heating easily.


----------



## speedtoys (Sep 20, 2008)

Not yet, ive asked the joint to make sure they can find the registration for it, and show me the tires hold air first.

Probly a month away from buying it.  Nobody else knows its for sale, and the guy in charge of selling it..wants me to end up with it.

I have one or two guys at work, who are gonna go in with me..helps keep the costs down as we work on it.


----------



## soarkrebel (Sep 21, 2008)

I would have done bought that for $500 and been almost done with a face lift and ready to make some money off of it!


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 21, 2008)

Speed, its obvious you like it.  Get it, clean it up.  Throw some sweet wheel/tires on it.  Set up the first smoke.  If it doesn't go well you can always sell it to the next guy.  I'd see if $500 could get it.  Good luck.


----------



## soarkrebel (Sep 21, 2008)

I think we think alike because we were writing at the same time!!


----------



## saltbranch (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal, here are the question's I would ask myself. Could I build it from scratch cheaper/better? Can I buy a pit new for double the price ...trailer mounted. If I bought it can I afford to have it modified like I want?
 I'd try to haggle for tire money, as they are flat and surely need to be replaced. Trailer lights? title?
Personnally from your description, I'd drop 700 on it. Most definetly haggle 1st though.
My 2 pennys


----------

